# 1965 Body Mounts



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

All the suspension is out and am getting it cleaned up/painted new bushings ect. Since she is up on blocks, I decided that the old rubber body mount bushings need replacing. I think I had good luck with the body bolts all but 2 came out without difficulty. The 2 that the nuts spun on are the 2 right next to the rear spring perches/buckets (whatever they're called). My trunk is done, carpeted with subs and amps (see pic). I haven't looked yet but can I get to those nuts by pulling the rear seat for access? Will I need to cut the trunk floor to get to em. When I was doing the work in the trunk last summer I don't remember seeing any body mount nuts. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Nevermind, got to em, removed rear seat back. Cut a couple holes in the truck in a spot where I figured they'd be. Easy.


----------

